# B13 Eibach vs. Progress



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

alright guys after searching both forums all I found were dead threads with no answers and that the Progress springs are stiffer than Prokits.Im wondering which handles better and looks better?What size wheels you runnin?and struts?Although I believe 90% of you out there are using the AGXs.Just want to make sure.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

danifilth said:


> alright guys after searching both forums all I found were dead threads with no answers and that the Progress springs are stiffer than Prokits.Im wondering which handles better and looks better?What size wheels you runnin?and struts?Although I believe 90% of you out there are using the AGXs.Just want to make sure.


Hypercos are the best non coilover springs, the rates are 300 fr, 200 rear.

Mike


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yeah I really wanted to get my hand on a set of those problem is that they sold like wildfire.I got a hold of guy that calls himself the maddjack,I believe, and he told me that he tracked down what he believes to be the only unused set still on the shelf.He also said he was the sending the same email to a couple of other people.This was about a week ago and I am sure they are sold.Bein the holidays I didnt have the money to purchase those.So I referred to the Bible "Kojimas Garage" and read that you said to use suspension parts from the same company in order to maintain stability between the parts because they were manufactured to work in unison.The only companies that did this were Suspension Techniques and Progress.I have heard many bad things about thier springs and didnt want to bother looking into them.So my other bet was Progress of course.But during the search I noticed everyone having Eibach.Eibach of course has the wonderful ERS spring and everyone loves them.The company has a great reputation also so I considered the Prokits being the only B13 spring they offer.(that I know of)I would think because of the above reasons that the spring would be great.Now Im stuck between the two.Unless of course Hyperco does another run but maddjack told me that they werent planning on it.Damn and I saw this comin too..........


----------

